# Terrified of surgery



## Kristy Sweet (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello ladies and gentleman,

Long story short, I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in 2005 when I was 15. My levels are now all lower than normal and I still have a goiter that is noticeable and bothersome when I swallow and is extremely tender to the touch. My doctor recommended I get it removed, because they have a tendancy to grow larger overtime. He said there would be no benefit to doing a partial removal because I am already on medication because it is not functioning anyway.

I'm sorry for rambling, but I had to put this somewhere. Help!

Being only 19, I'm scared out of my mind of surgery, and was hoping for some reassurance. I am a very paranoid, worrisome person and am just so, so scared that something will go wrong and I just have a very bad feeling about it. I had the same feeling about getting wisdom teeth removed, and obviously that turned out well, but having your neck cut open is a much bigger deal. I get so overwhelmed and feel like I'm going to cry whenever I think about it. Its not scheduled until August 9th and its all I can think about. I flip-flop back on forth on having or and not having it countless times a day. I know I would better with it removed, but I'm just so afraid of surgery.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi Kristy!

First - :hugs:

Second - I am having a total thyroidectomy on Tuesday. I totally understand you feeling anxious and nervous. However, you will be fine. It is scary, but at the same time try and think about how much better you are going to feel getting that toxic, poisness thyroid out that has caused you so much misery for years. That is what I am focusing on. There are several folks on this board that have had this surgery done and have been very supportive of me and I'm sure they will of you as well. They have all had successful surgeries and do not regret having the surgery done.

I am assuming you have a very good surgeon that has done this procedure MANY times before?

Lastly, you are in my prayers. If this is your first surgery, I can so understand. I have had a couple major surgeries in the last two years and they all went great. If you are feeling this scared, you may want to get a prescription for some type of anxiety med to get you through until the surgery. Honestly though, I think you are going to be so much healthier and in the grand scheme of your long life ahead of you feel SOOOOO much better.

Best Regards,
Patti


----------



## Kristy Sweet (Jul 15, 2010)

Patti,

Thank you so much for your kind, comforting response. You will also be in my thoughts for your upcoming procedure. If it isn't too much to ask, I would be very grateful to hear exactly what you experience at the hospital during your stay. I think not knowing what happens as far as checking in in the morning and everything before the surgery and then after is scaring me as well. I just really, really have this fear of going to sleep and not waking up again. Morbid, I know...

Yes, my endocrinologist referred me to a general surgeon who when we asked if he would send his own daughter to him, he said he actually HAD sent his daughter to him. Not for thyroud but for another procedure. He said he does about 250 thyroid surgeries a year, and like once a month on children at Childrens Hospital next door, so I'm praying he knows what he is doing!

Again, thank you so so much for your response, and best wishes for you for Tuesday.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi Kristy:

You are most welcome! hugs1

It sounds like you are going to be in very good hands. That means on average your surgeon does one to two a week.

I am more than happy to tell you exactly what happened. You can email with me directly at [email protected], if you like. I am planning on going into the hospital on Tuesday and being released on Wednesday as long as my calcium levels are high enough. My surgeon told me that at the most it would be three days in the hospital to get the calcium levels up, but that the majority of patients are released within 24 hours. Also, prior to my surgery I had blood work done (last week) and you will be put on SSKI drops (three drops in a glass of water) for ten days prior to the surgery. So I am currently taking the drops and will up until the surgery. Like you, my endo recommended the surgeon, but I also researched surgeons before hand. If you would feel more comfortable, you can always go see another surgeon and get a second opinion. What city/state are you in?

My mom had that same anxiety about not waking up. I can understand that fear. I am one of those people that gets anxious initially about the surgery, but as it gets closer I get more calm. I have normally done my home work about the procedure and feel confident in my doctor and get myself in a positive mental state. I think it is about giving up control. I am a control freak. LOL But there comes a time when you have to have faith (whether it be God or whatever higher power you might believe in) and let life take its course.

The biggest thing for me initially was the thought of them cutting my neck, but honestly I have felt so crappy that I just want this thyroid out and to get on the road to feeling "normal" again. Everyone I know that has had the surgery said the felt terrific after surgery and the following day had more energy than they had had in months or years. Overall, I have read far more positive posts, blogs, etc., about great experiences than I have anything negative.

I really appreciate all the positive thoughts my way. I am confident it will be just fine. And you will be too! 

Best Regards,
Patti


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kristy Sweet said:


> Patti,
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind, comforting response. You will also be in my thoughts for your upcoming procedure. If it isn't too much to ask, I would be very grateful to hear exactly what you experience at the hospital during your stay. I think not knowing what happens as far as checking in in the morning and everything before the surgery and then after is scaring me as well. I just really, really have this fear of going to sleep and not waking up again. Morbid, I know...
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board. I am so glad our poster could be of help to you. I did not have surgery so therefore I can't comment from personal experience.

I think your doc is right though and from I have observed over the years, these surgeries go very very smoothly.

There are many here who have had TT so I hope they pop in and offer support, wisdom and suggestions.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Kristy,

Everyone seems to get very anxious about this surgery and the vast majority have no complications so please ask for some anxiety meds to help you calm down.

I had a TT 5.5 years ago and all went smoothly - It was a 27 hour door to door event. My son actually had worse pain from having his wisdom teeth removed and I had much more issue with my wisdom teeth as well.

Your surgeon sounds experienced and I am sure all will go well.

Since you are already on medication do you have any current labs you are willing to share? You might want to have your labs run pre op - FT-4 and FT-3 and post op to compare and see if you are still converting to FT-3 once your thyroid is removed. Once your thyroid is removed you may need an increase in your replacement.

Lovlkn


----------



## Kristy Sweet (Jul 15, 2010)

Patti - Thank you again. I will email you soon. I know some anxiety is normal, but I really hate it. I have physically made myself sick with worry these past couple of days, and I doubt that is normal, but I don't want to get into anti-anxiety medication 

Andros - I appreciate just your response and encouraging words! Thank you!

Lovlkn - I appreciate your suggestions, but am the sort of person that doesn't want to take unnecessary medication. I hope my anxiety level decreases after my thyroid hormone levels are better under control. I don't have any current labs, its been awhile, but I am meeting with the surgeon soon and maybe they will run labs then. He has already said that afterwards we would adjust my medication, but probably have to decrease the doseage because my levels are now lower than normal, in an effort to shrink my thyroid. No such luckm.  I always told myself I would avoid surgery unless I absolutely needed it, so its crazy to me that I'm even considering this. I feel like, God forbid, something didn't go just as it was supposed to, it would be even worse due to the fact that this surgery isn't going to save my life or anything like that. So I'm risking my life for no reason! These are the thoughts running through my head 24/7, and may prevent me from keeping the scheduled surgery. But we'll see.

Thank you again, everyone!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kristy Sweet said:


> Patti - Thank you again. I will email you soon. I know some anxiety is normal, but I really hate it. I have physically made myself sick with worry these past couple of days, and I doubt that is normal, but I don't want to get into anti-anxiety medication
> 
> Andros - I appreciate just your response and encouraging words! Thank you!
> 
> ...


You are welcome....................keep us in the loop!


----------



## kgriess (Jun 30, 2010)

From one Kristy to another (and yes...spelled the same way!), I just had to respond! I have not had surgury, but I have suffered from anxiety and panic attacks and I know how awful it is not being able to turn your brain "off".

One coping mechanism I have learned is to not be afraid of something that might not happen (not waking up, something going wrong, etc.). You are spending a lot of energy with this worry and it is probably completely unnecessary. I'm scared of flying. Why? Because of the very, very, very small chance that something might go wrong during the flight. I've spent so many hours beforehand worrying and getting upset and nothing has ever gone wrong. I've hated myself for feeling so bad and wasting all that energy on what "could" happen.

I'm not saying you shouldn't worry at all - I think it's natural to worry about surgury and I would be worried too, but do not let it eat you up or make you want to cancel it. It's that fight/flight response from the anxiety that is making you want to "run" as far away as you can. But, if this is what's best for you and it's routine surgury, then try to think of something else to get your mind off of it. That works surprisingly well, actually - if you are stressing and obsessing, think of something else that makes you happy. It will calm you down and redirect your mind.

Everything will be fine. Keep us updated and let me know if you need anything!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Kristy Sweet said:


> Lovlkn - I appreciate your suggestions, but am the sort of person that doesn't want to take unnecessary medication. I hope my anxiety level decreases after my thyroid hormone levels are better under control. I don't have any current labs, its been awhile, but I am meeting with the surgeon soon and maybe they will run labs then. He has already said that afterwards we would adjust my medication, but probably have to decrease the doseage because my levels are now lower than normal, in an effort to shrink my thyroid. No such luckm.  I always told myself I would avoid surgery unless I absolutely needed it, so its crazy to me that I'm even considering this. I feel like, God forbid, something didn't go just as it was supposed to, it would be even worse due to the fact that this surgery isn't going to save my life or anything like that. So I'm risking my life for no reason! These are the thoughts running through my head 24/7, and may prevent me from keeping the scheduled surgery. But we'll see.
> 
> Thank you again, everyone!


An anxious body - is not a good thing when preparing for surgery. Take the chill pills and go into the surgery with a clear calm mind.

I've never heard of anyone dying from a TT - Everyone I know who had surgery says life is 100+% better than before.


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

Kristy Sweet said:


> Hello ladies and gentleman,
> 
> Long story short, I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in 2005 when I was 15. My levels are now all lower than normal and I still have a goiter that is noticeable and bothersome when I swallow and is extremely tender to the touch. My doctor recommended I get it removed, because they have a tendancy to grow larger overtime. He said there would be no benefit to doing a partial removal because I am already on medication because it is not functioning anyway.
> 
> ...


Kristy:

I had the right side of my thyroid (and the isthmus) removed in Febuary. I will share my experiences with you. I don't know if this will be quite what you'll go through, but I can bet that it will be similar.

First, after filling out the necessary hospital paperwork, you'll be admitted to the pre-op area. You'll gown up; a nurse will come hook you up to an IV - for your anesthesia and fluids; your anesthesiologist will come talk to you as will your surgeon; and when it's your turn in the OR, a surgical nurse and the anesthesiologist will wheel you back to the OR. Along the way, the tricky anesthesiologist will give you your night night juice (while being wheeled down the hall!). I didn't remember anything about the OR, which is a good thing I would think.

After your surgery, you'll wake up in recovery and the nurse will tell you everything went well. After a short time, they'll wheel you up to your room. In your room, you'll still be hooked up to your IV for fluids and pain meds. I didn't need the pain meds for long. It really didn't hurt that badly. It was uncomfortable to turn my head as I had surgical tape over my incision - my stitches were internal and they were the disolving type. I slept for a couple of hours until dinner time. I was able to eat - it really didn't bother me.

I went home the next day after my surgeon came to see me. She removed the surgical tape as it was uncomfortable on my neck. I went home and slept the rest of the day, mostly because when you're in the hospital you never get a good nights sleep!

All in all, my surgery experience was unremarkable. Yes, the incision area did hurt for a week or so. It was uncomfortable to turn my head left or right so I basically turned my whole body. My incision area was sensitive for a couple of months, and can be still. You will have to be careful not to sunburn your incision area for a while. A sunburn can darken the scar. My scar is about 2 inches long and not that noticable tho (lots of sunblock if I go out and we have lots of sun in Arizona).

Good luck Kristy!! :hugs:


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

arizonamom said:


> Kristy:
> 
> I had the right side of my thyroid (and the isthmus) removed in Febuary. I will share my experiences with you. I don't know if this will be quite what you'll go through, but I can bet that it will be similar.
> 
> ...


Arizonamom,

What a great experience.

Lovlkn


----------



## Kristy Sweet (Jul 15, 2010)

I am trying very hard to take your advice, Kristy! I am trying to focus on how smoothly the surgery will go and that the surgeon knows exactly what he is doing and has probably experienced every possible scenario in the OR that there can be. I was feeling the same exact way before I got my wisdom teeth removed, so I'm sure this isn't my intuition telling me that something will go wrong, it's just my anxiety. Thank you for the helpful advice! I'm glad I'm not alone!

Lovlkn, I know, ha! And trying to NOT be anxious because it is not good for me somewhat only makes me more anxious. I know optimism and calmness is best when going into surgery, and that is what I am going to do! Thank you!

Arizonamom, thank you SO SO much for sharing your positive experience with me! Whenever I feel anxious, I will think of your experience and know that mine will turn out exactly the same way. I did so much reading online, and from what I read, thyroid surgery is pretty quick and simple. There are so many more complicated surgeries out there that go just as smoothly, so I am grateful that my surgery can be considered so minor! Not only am I worried about the actual surgery, but I'm also worried about the pre-op stuff, so thank you for sort of letting me know what I can expect. Like I said, I've never had surgery before, only wisdom teeth removal, so I have no idea what to expect and it freaks me out!


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

Kristy Sweet said:


> I am trying very hard to take your advice, Kristy! I am trying to focus on how smoothly the surgery will go and that the surgeon knows exactly what he is doing and has probably experienced every possible scenario in the OR that there can be. I was feeling the same exact way before I got my wisdom teeth removed, so I'm sure this isn't my intuition telling me that something will go wrong, it's just my anxiety. Thank you for the helpful advice! I'm glad I'm not alone!
> 
> Lovlkn, I know, ha! And trying to NOT be anxious because it is not good for me somewhat only makes me more anxious. I know optimism and calmness is best when going into surgery, and that is what I am going to do! Thank you!
> 
> Arizonamom, thank you SO SO much for sharing your positive experience with me! Whenever I feel anxious, I will think of your experience and know that mine will turn out exactly the same way. I did so much reading online, and from what I read, thyroid surgery is pretty quick and simple. There are so many more complicated surgeries out there that go just as smoothly, so I am grateful that my surgery can be considered so minor! Not only am I worried about the actual surgery, but I'm also worried about the pre-op stuff, so thank you for sort of letting me know what I can expect. Like I said, I've never had surgery before, only wisdom teeth removal, so I have no idea what to expect and it freaks me out!


You're welcome, Kristy! Be sure to let us know how it all goes. And, like I said, everything will be fine. You will be sore and uncomfortable, but it won't be that bad. And, having wisdom teeth out can be worse than thyroid surgery!! Trust me, I've been down that road too.


----------



## Kristy Sweet (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you! Honestly, I don't care how sore and uncomfortable I am, as long as everything goes as it should! If wisdom teeth can be worse than thyroid, than maybe I'll be okay pain wise. I really had no pain after I had my four wisdom teeth removed, and didn't need the pain meds they gave me. I'm just worried because cutting open someone's neck and removing an organ so close to the vocal chords, and all my necessary breathing parts is a bigger deal than some teeth!

But I'll keep you updated and be back to tell you all went well


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Kristy Sweet said:


> Thank you! Honestly, I don't care how sore and uncomfortable I am, as long as everything goes as it should! If wisdom teeth can be worse than thyroid, than maybe I'll be okay pain wise. I really had no pain after I had my four wisdom teeth removed, and didn't need the pain meds they gave me. I'm just worried because cutting open someone's neck and removing an organ so close to the vocal chords, and all my necessary breathing parts is a bigger deal than some teeth!
> 
> But I'll keep you updated and be back to tell you all went well


Hi Kristy,

That is why you pick a surgeon that does alot of thyroid surgeries - experience definitely is important.

I only had pain because the nurse did not come back to me while in the hospital to give me pain meds so as long as you are aware you can have them every 4-6 hours you will be fine. The key is 24 hours post op to stay ahead of the pain. By the 3rd day a couple Motrin a few times a day was ll that was needed for what pain there was.

Everyone is different - knowledge is power.


----------



## Kristy Sweet (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm hoping around 250 a year is a lot and lots of experience in thyroid surgery?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Kristy Sweet said:


> I'm hoping around 250 a year is a lot and lots of experience in thyroid surgery?


Thatsalot!

Go get some chill pills already - there is seriously no reason to get all worked up. Just wait till the night before you deliver your kid - whoa baby that is some serious anxious.

You have anxiety - treat it - no need to suffer. Hopefully it will get better for you post TT.

My endo used to tell me I had generalized anxiety disorder before my TT. No Problem... give me anxiety pills and everyting gonabe alright.

My anxiety is 99% gone post TT


----------



## kgriess (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm glad you are feeling a little better. I've always been an anxious person - ever since I was a kid, so I know how you feel (maybe it's the name! ha). As I've gotten older, I've come to learn that it just isn't worth it - all the worrying. I spent many, many years feeling horrible and hyped up and not able to relax. Mostly work stress on top of an already prone-to-anxiousness personality. I never wanted to take meds so I chose to workout in order to relieve stress and to seek alternate ways of dealing with it. Breathing, focusing on my mind on other things, letting my body relax...

I guess my point is that although it isn't easy, you can do it too. And there's always meds if you need them and feel they are right for you.

Sending positive, calming thoughts your way. Hang in there!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Kristy,

I'm having thyroid surgery on Wednesday, the plan is to remove the left lobe if it is benign, total thyroidectomy if it is cancer. This week the hospital has called me twice, to register me and take all the necessary information. What they also did, though, that I never heard of before, is that they sent me two videos via e-mail to help prepare me for surgery! One was on thyroid surgery, and it goes through step-by-step what to expect, from explaining first the function of the thyroid and what different thyroid conditions may require surgery, to what you need to do prior to surgery, to arrival at the hospital, the surgical procedure itself, recovery, and recuperation. It was AMAZING!!!! It might be worthwhile to call and ask if your hospital offers anything like that. It's called "Emmi". The other Emmi video they sent me was on anesthesia, and what to expect with all that. (There's where a little bit of anxiety creeps up for me). I had gallbladder surgery in 2004, and there was nothing like that at the same hospital then.

The other thing I've come to learn is that truly, worry and anxiety does nothing productive. When you think about it, it makes sense! Does worrying about a situation change it in any way? No, all it does is send your body in overdrive, which can make matters worse. Worry and anxiety won't allow you to have any more control of the situation; it then has control of you. So if you can, just try to trust in your surgeoon and look forward to how much better you will feel after you are healed from the surgery. For me, it will be wonderful to drive without holding the seat belt away from my neck. To be able to swallow without difficulty. To (hopefully) not be hoarse anymore, and have my old voice back. And, to look on the fun side of it, people will be really nice to you after surgery!!   

I wish you all the best, and I'll be happy to answer any questions you might have once I'm back home after surgery.


----------



## Kristy Sweet (Jul 15, 2010)

Kristy, thanks so much! Yeah I'm feeling a bit better. Thanks for the positive thoughts! They are greatly appreciated! I'm like you in that I don't want to take medication, so I try and deal with as best as I can.

Butterfly, thanks for sharing your words of encouragement with me! I'm confident in my surgeon's abilities but it really just freaks me out lol. Because I have no control over anything. But they seem so relaxed and casual about it that it's somewhat reassuring, because it's like it's not a major, major deal. So I just have to be calm and trusting and realize thyroid surgeries go on all the time and they are pretty safe and easy! I would love to hear about your experiences after your surgery on Wednesday if you wouldn't mind! You can message me here or email me at [email protected] if you prefer. I'll be thinking about you and sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Two things should make you more comfortable in anticipating the surgery:

1 - Knowing what will happen and how you'll feel afterwards.
2 - Knowing that AFTER the surgery you are going to feel so much better.

I have at least one surgery a year [for autoimmune arthritis] and frankly I really look foward to it......it's the best doggone nap [under anesthesia] that I will have all year! Can't wait for my next one.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Kristy,

Well, I'm home from the hospital, surgery was yesterday, and it was even smoother than I had expected! I wanted to try to remember everything so I could share it with you, but the truth is that once they gave me the first sedative in my IV, I remember waving to my parents and that's all I remember! My mom asked if I remember them giving me a kiss, because I was awake and talking then, but I don't remember it. I don't remember them wheeling me down to the operating room, nothing!

When I got to the hospital, I waited a few minutes, then they called me back to put on a gown, slippers, and read over the typical papers you have to sign in a hospital. Shortly after, a nurse came in to go over my medical history, and review what meds I am currently on. She asked what questions I had, but she said most of them would be answered by the anesthesiologist. Because of my advanced Sjogren's, I had to keep getting out of bed to rinse my mouth, because the dryness was awful - probably the worst part of the whole experience. Anyway, she got the IV started, and even that was painless because she gave me lidocaine first so I wouldn't feel her poking around trying to find a vein. How cool!!

After all that, they sent my parents in to wait with me. Surgery was delayed an hour, which is typical, since I was in the afternoon. My surgeon came in and was so wonderful! He is confident without being cocky, very positive and reassuring. I would recommend this man to anyone, and even all the nurses said he's known to be the best, and he's "the thyroid guy". After he left, I got out of bed to go to the bathroom, and a young woman was just coming into my room. She said, "Are you leaving?" I said I just needed to go to the bathroom. My thought, though, was "YES!" LOL! Little did I know, she was actually the anesthesiologist!!!! Guess maybe I should have postponed my bathroom visit...! Anyway, she came back a bit later, and discussed what she would do. I did have a bit of a panic when she said she would use propenol (sp?) I said that sounded familiar and she said that's what Michael Jackson took. I yelled, "BUT THAT KILLED HIM!!!" She smiled and said, "No, he killed himself using it. We are trained for years on how to administer this drug carefully, and he and his doctor did not do that." Okay, point taken. I settled back down and relaxed again.  After she answered all my questions, she put the first sedative in my IV, I waved to my parents, said, "Night, night!" and that's all I remember.

I woke up in the recovery room and felt a huge bandage on my neck. It's not too comfortable, not not painful. Just annoying because I can't stretch my neck up fully. I only have to keep it on 24 hours, though, so tonight I can take it off and take a shower. Woohoo!!!! I was really tired, but forced myself to wake up and talk so I could go home. It worked. They soon removed the oxygen, the thing on my finger to measure oxygen levels, and moved me to the next recovery room. I was given ice chips, which was total heaven - my mouth was drier than a desert. They asked if I would like juice or pop, and since I am addicted to Pepsi One, I asked for Diet Pepsi. It tasted wonderful! Until....I stood up to get dressed. Bad move. Nausea hit, and I ended up vomiting the Pepsi. If there's ever a next time, I'll stick to water or juice! Anyway, within 90 minutes of waking up after surgery, I was in the car going home.

There's been hardly any pain, not enough to take pain meds. They gave me Motrin 600 and said if there should be more severe pain to call the office and they'll phone in something stronger. But no need. My throat hurts some, probably most from the tube, but I can't tell for sure. But it's really just a bad sore throat.

The worst of all this has been the nausea. I've had nearly a whole bottle of Gatorade, a few gluten-free pretzels (I have Celiac), a little jello, and just a little while ago, a small bit of gluten-free mac & cheese. It's getting better, and it's not even 24 hours yet.

I started on Synthroid today, and no side effects so far.

So Kristy, it really, really isn't all that bad. Being in a hospital isn't fun, but this is a million times easier than when I had gallbaldder surgery and back surgery!!

If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

butterfly said:


> Hi Kristy,
> 
> Well, I'm home from the hospital, surgery was yesterday, and it was even smoother than I had expected! I wanted to try to remember everything so I could share it with you, but the truth is that once they gave me the first sedative in my IV, I remember waving to my parents and that's all I remember! My mom asked if I remember them giving me a kiss, because I was awake and talking then, but I don't remember it. I don't remember them wheeling me down to the operating room, nothing!
> 
> ...


You are so kind to have shared this with all of us. It will benefit many who post here.

And.......................I sure hope you are feeling really good today. You deserve it and more!

I enjoyed reading that; very comprehensive.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for that, Andros. I am feeling better and better, just waiting impatiently for another couple hours until I can take this bandage off. 

Just wanted to add, the surgeon told my parents that it's no wonder I was having such a hard time swallowing - the nodule was wrapped around my esophagus and into my windpipe! I'm starting to feel my old voice coming back too, I don't seem as hoarse as I have been, although he said he didn't think the hoarseness was totally from the nodule. True, it may be from Sjogren's, but in any case it seems better, so I'm happy.

The other thing I forgot to mention is that the anesthesiologist asked if I would like to have a dose of cortisone in my IV. I hadn't thought of that, but with having lupus (SLE) and Sjogren's, I had been very afraid of going into a flare from surgery. The cortisone was brilliant! I said absolutely yes, she did, and I don't feel the least bit of a flare coming on now. If anyone has auto-immune issues, I would highly recommend doing the same. I'm so thankful she suggested it!

And Kristy, I was going to send this to you in an e-mail, but then I thought maybe others facing surgery might like to read it too. That's why I posted it here (not because I didn't want to e-mail you!) 

Hope everyone's having a good day today!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm simply amazed they let you out of the hospital 90 minutes after waking up from a Total Thyroidectomy- amazing.

I had to stay overnight in a room but it was still considered outpatient.

When do you go back for them to check your calcium levels?


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Holy Cow! You were out of there 90 minutes after having a total thyroidectomy???? What city and doctor? That is amazing. I just had one last Tuesday and was there for 24 hours. I have never heard of someone being released 90 minutes after the procedure. Sounds like you are doing very well.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, it wasn't a total thyroidectomy - he just removed the left lobe/nodule. The surgeon had told me that if he had to do a total thyroidectomy (if it appreared to be thyroid cancer), I would have to stay overnight, but if not I could go as soon as I was totally awake, not having too much of a problem with nausea and vomiting, and not having any major liver issues (which I tend to do because of the Sjogren's). I did go home 90 minutes after I woke up, but I slept in recovery for about 2 hours first. I went down to the OR at 3:30, surgery was over around 5:00, I woke up at 7:00, and was in the car at 8:30.

I have to call him today for the pathology report, and I have to see him in 2 weeks, when I think he'll check my levels. I still have not taken any pain medicine, it just feels like a bad sore throat, but nothing I can't deal with.

Right now I'm annoyed because my neck keeps sticking to itself! I took off the large bandage last night and took a shower, but they told me not to wash around the strips, because they wanted that orange antibiotic stuff they put on my skin to stay as long as possible. So that's what I did, but the stickiness is driving me insane! I have to keep peeling the folds of my neck apart, lol! I'm thinking of putting some Aveeno lotion on, not by the incision/strips, but on the sides where the huge taped bandage was. I was kind of surprised to see how swollen my neck is, I didn't expect that, but it's starting to go down. Either that, or I'm getting used to it, lol.

I can fully move my neck from side to side, so I'm planning on driving to church on Sunday, and I'm so excited about that! The only other issue I'm a little concerned about, and I'll mention it when I call his office today, is my lungs are feeling a bit congested - I'm having a deep cough occasionally. I have asthma, so it's not too unexpected, and I'll probably just need to use the nebulizer for a few days, which is no big deal. I was hoping to avoid that, though, because I don't like the nebulizer all that much.

But all in all, this was really easy - much, much easier than I had expected. Yesterday, the day after surgery, I was up making jello, feeding the dog, walking around the house, and not resting as much as I expected I would. I'm staying at my parents' house for a few days, but I'll probably go home on Saturday or Sunday. Today I'll try to rest, if for no other reason than the lung issue, but I really am feeling great, considering!

Desrtbloom, I'll send you a PM with the hospital and surgeon's name. I'm not too comfortable posting publicly too much about my location other than I live in Metro Detroit, but I have no problem sharing that privately.


----------



## Kristy Sweet (Jul 15, 2010)

Butterfly, thank you so, so much! hugs1 I can't tell you how much I appreciate you trying to remember everything for me, and telling me everything that you do remember! I am feeling a bit down today because this morning the nurse called and said that they had a cancellation, and instead of on Monday, they could actually do it tomorrow. So with the advice of my mama, I'm going for it because I just want to get it over with. But I'm still nervous and wish I didn't have to do it. I'm feeling quite a bit better because I'm pretty certain that I will survive surgery, lol, but I'm still just afraid of surgery and spending the night in the hospital. I've never had surgery before, so I really knew nothing about what to expect. Reading yours and everyone else's experiences has REALLY helped me though, and I am extremely grateful that you took the time to write this out for me and for everyone else who may need this surgery!

I'm glad to hear that you have recovered so quickly! Awesome about being numbed before being poked for an IV, I can only pray my nurse will be as thoughtful lol.

CA-Lynn, yeah I'm trying to look on the bright side of it all! Thanks!

Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## Kristy Sweet (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello again everyone. Just wanted to let you you all know that my surgery on Wednesday went better than I could have thought. I'm home now and pretty sore, but its tolerable. Thanks to EVERYONE who offered encouragement and your personal experiences with me to ease my worries about the whole thing! :hugs:


----------

